# Tursuhj Malauv :: Part One: Friends in the Darkness



## Sammaven (May 13, 2009)

This is just a lil story.. Enjoy.

The blade slipped effortlessly through the noble's ribcage. Tursuhj pulled the combat dagger out silently and made for the exit. 

His employers were paying very highly for this assassination, and now that the easy part was over, now came the hard part. Getting out alive.
Someone at the party would notice him, he was sure, for he had been clumsy on this one. He had let the corpse fall too quickly, and he had rushed out too fast to not be noticed.
Shouts came from behind him, and Tursuhj hurried up his already fast pace. An unaimed las pistol shot flew out of the crowd in his direction, slicing through an air vent above. Tursuhj Malauv rolled under a swinging fist, and brought his knee up into a man's groin.

A big man stepped up in front of him, and was put down quickly with a sharp blow from the butt of Malauv's pistol.

+Is the job done, Malauv?+

"No time to talk, Jenesini!"

+You had better get here before the payer gets impatient and leave.+

"Too many people.. I'm going to have to find a back door and take the long way around."

Tursuhj smashed his fist into another man's face, and tripped another one with his leg.
+There's a window to your right. If you smash through it, there is a ledge about ten feet down.+

"Thanks, Jene."

Tursuhj Malauv turned right, and brought his spiked boot up, and crushed the window with a powerful blow. He landed hard on the ledge, and rolled too far, toppling off of it.
He scrabbled for a handhold, clinging to the wall desperately. A ledge not 5 feet down seemed just too convenient, and Tursuhj leapt for it. He landed on his feet, and shook out the jarring impact.
There was atleast 20 meters till the wall met the ground.

+Right below that ledge is another window.. If you can get under the ledge, you can use the window as a handhold and slide the rest of the way down the wall.+
"I know how to do this, Jene, I've done it a hundred times before."

+Just trying to help, Turs.+
Malauv looked to the floor, seeing about twenty or so civilians outside. He slowly and carefully slid down the ledge till only his hands remained on it. He could see the window just below, and began swinging for it.
He steeled himself for impact, but started as there was none. Two powerful hands locked his legs in a steel-like grip and flung him inside the window.
Tursuhj Malauv smacked into the wall and fell to the floor, bleeding from dozens of cuts on his face and hands.
His captor stood above him, and Malauv's eyes opened in horror as he saw the Inquisitor in front of him holding out his rosette.
The Inquisitor hoisted him off his feet and slammed him into the wall, binding him in chains.

"What is your name?" asked the Inquisitor.
"I am Jase Yurung," said Tursuhj using his psyker abilities to push the fact in to the Inquisitors mind.

The Inquisitor seemed unaffected, and asked "Now, what is your REAL name, son."

"Tursuhj Malauv, sir. Might I ask what your name is?"

"I am Getir Pujiscious."

"Where are you taking me, Inquisitor?"

"Who said I was an Inquisitor?"

Tursuhj's eyes narrowed. "What are you, then?"

"I am a friend, for now. Don't do anything stupid."
Getir hauled him off, and opened a door that led to the main room. He wrenched Tursuhj along, pushing past yelling nobles and lords.
The next thing he knew, he was being pushed outside, and into the darkness.

Well.. That's the first part.. If it gets good reviews I'll write the next part. This is my first fiction on Heresy-Online, so please don't be too critical if I forget some website thing or something.


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

that was alot better than Sloshvau and it was really great read. can't wait for more!!!

PS +rep


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

A good start bud! If I may, I'd suggest you break the story up. Paragraphs and spaces make for easier reading as opposed to single lines with no spacing in between them. You have a 'quick and dirty' way of writing a story which fits perfectly in the world of 40k. Gritty action that just keeps coming. I like it. Keep up the good works bud and let's see another installment!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Sammaven (May 13, 2009)

Lupercal101 said:


> that was alot better than Sloshvau and it was really great read. can't wait for more!!!
> 
> PS +rep


Thanks!


----------



## Sammaven (May 13, 2009)

Shogun_Nate said:


> A good start bud! If I may, I'd suggest you break the story up. Paragraphs and spaces make for easier reading as opposed to single lines with no spacing in between them. You have a 'quick and dirty' way of writing a story which fits perfectly in the world of 40k. Gritty action that just keeps coming. I like it. Keep up the good works bud and let's see another installment!
> 
> Good luck and good gaming,
> 
> Nate


Thanks for the advice.. I tried to do some adjustments in Part Two. Hope you enjoy it. http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=37854


----------



## Bananarama (May 30, 2009)

thats pretty good..... i never actually tried to write my own story..... maybe i'll try sometime....


----------



## Sammaven (May 13, 2009)

Bananarama said:


> thats pretty good..... i never actually tried to write my own story..... maybe i'll try sometime....


Ty for teh comment "].


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

i really enjoyed this one
keep it up


----------



## Sammaven (May 13, 2009)

deathbringer said:


> i really enjoyed this one
> keep it up


Thank yah for teh comment db.


----------

